# Idea...filter trip requests that are "extra long"



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

It would seem like this could be a win-win-win for Uber-driver-customer - if there were the ability to identify trips that are anticipated to be XX minutes long (60? 75? 90?) and give the driver an option to opt out and pass the ping to another person.

I say this after turning down a ~$400 fare from airport to airport (224 miles one way) - and realizing that at least one of my local UBER-buds would have JUMPED at the chance to take this fare - even in bad weather. Both of my requests for a trip of this length happened in bad weather - and there are also times when my schedule would not permit doing such a trip. 

What if the ping push came with a second screen indicating "possible long trip of XX minutes - accept or pass".

In my case I had to drive 20 minutes or so only to tell my international prospective passenger I would not be able to accommodate her. (Her first flight was cancelled so she was requesting a trip to Dulles airport.)

I think I will send this suggestion to my local rep - it doesn't sound all that complicated. Of course, the passenger would have to enter the destination (which doesn't always happen) but it's an idea!


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Lyft has the ability to filter your destination. So if your going somewhere you can filter to accept only rides going that way. That is a great idea.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber doesnt care about helping out the driver, this will never fly with them


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> It would seem like this could be a win-win-win for Uber-driver-customer - if there were the ability to identify trips that are anticipated to be XX minutes long (60? 75? 90?) and give the driver an option to opt out and pass the ping to another person.
> 
> I say this after turning down a ~$400 fare from airport to airport (224 miles one way) - and realizing that at least one of my local UBER-buds would have JUMPED at the chance to take this fare - even in bad weather. Both of my requests for a trip of this length happened in bad weather - and there are also times when my schedule would not permit doing such a trip.
> 
> ...


If you are going to try and sell it to Uber you need 2 thins in your pitch. What is the benefit to the Rider and What is the benefit to Uber. Don't even bring up your experience and how it will benefit you. They don't see that in their model.

If you can prove well enough there is a benefit to both then you have a higher chance of success.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It would help the passengers by ensuring that the pax will get someone willing to transport them.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I would cherry pick long rides all day long.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't see why uber can't the minimum if you have to pick up a rider a certain # of miles away. For example when we got calles to pick up at the Cedar Rapids Airport, it's going to be at least $38 going back to Iowa City/Coralville or even if they decide they want to be dropped off amile away from airport it's still $38. It's silly to have to get 10's of miles to pick up a pax and only charge 4 or 5$ whatever the minimum is.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

The benefit would be as follows - for example on what happened to me:

1 - THE PASSENGER - she would not have had to wait 20 minutes only for me to show up and decline her ride

2 - THE DRIVER - I would have turned down the trip and not driven 20 minutes (and possibly another driver would have been able to snag the trip after my decline)

3 - UBER - would have received 20% of a $400 fare that probably went to a cab or car service instead

That's why I suggested it could have been a win win win.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't think Uber would be interested in this.

Just think about it - it is currently not possible to see the destination of a rider not only on the way to the rider after accepting a request, but EVEN when you arrive and wait for the rider in your car (provided the destination is already entered). I think this is done deliberately by Uber.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I hear ya...but you know - since starting driving regularly last November, I have done over 300 trips, and only 1 of them was over one hour (one way) in length.

I have - however - turned down two trips that were like 3.5 hours (or more) in length one way.

These are the trips I am talking about. It would make virtually zero change in the process of the way the vast majority of trips are taking place.

Maybe I'm one of the few drivers that would not always have the flexibility to commit 7+ hours to such a trip at the drop of a hat.

In the instance I cited, I figure my passenger wound up giving her $400 to a cab or car service rather than to Uber. It would have saved her time to find out more quickly whether or not there was an Uber driver who could help her. Likewise it might have opened up the door to an extra 80 bucks for Uber itself (20% of $400).


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't get me wrong - I'm all for it, I'm just sayin they won't do it despite it hurts their reputation among riders as far as I'm concerned (driver declined ride because it's too far from the coverage area, passenger will unlikely use this service for same purposes).

It's just... the way it is.

I guess best would be to get Uber to educate passengers that they should inform the driver themselves beforehand about how far they are going if it's very far to avoid driver declining the ride. But we all know that's not going to happen - Uber does not even care to educate passengers that any rating below 5* is a bad rating...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Lyft has the ability to filter your destination. So if your going somewhere you can filter to accept only rides going that way. That is a great idea.


This feature is not available everywhere and only applies to Line requests.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

biozon said:


> I don't think Uber would be interested in this.
> 
> Just think about it - it is currently not possible to see the destination of a rider not only on the way to the rider after accepting a request, but EVEN when you arrive and wait for the rider in your car (provided the destination is already entered). I think this is done deliberately by Uber.


This why you call and ask the pax where they are going. I Don't care what uber says I'm not going just anywhere


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

wtdrivesnj said:


> This why you call and ask the pax where they are going. I Don't care what uber says I'm not going just anywhere


 That's a valid point, I agree. But specifically for you. Because personally I don't care. In fact, the futher, the better. Drive 100 kms? Fine. 600 kms and such? I'd go for it as well. I just love to drive.


----------

